# MK4 ECS tuning lower fog light install problem



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

So I was able to get everything installed no problem, just trying to actually install the fog lamps in the lower air vent. Aren't they just suppose to snap in or do you have to really beat them in? the stock vents just came right out, anyone else have this problem upon installation?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Please adjust the taps as you see fit, if you are still having issues with them fitting - PM me and I will get you taken care of! 

Andy


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

I just received my fog lights in the mail, started the install and have run into several issues. 

First, my GLI light switch already has a wire running to pin #8 (my headlights have the fog lights working). I do not know if I just need to tap into that wire, or if I have to remove the current wire and put in the blue wire from the fogs.

Second, I have run into the same issue with the lower fog lights being too big for the holes where the old inserts were. The old inserts were simple to remove and reinstall, but I have not been able to get the new fog lights to fit in there. They seem to be both too wide and the clips on the top do not secure the fogs in place. 

Please help.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I can't help with the fitment problem - but for the wiring I would not wire two sets of fog lights to the stock light switch. It is only fused at 15amps. I'd just disconnect the wires at the headlights and extend them to the fog lights.

You don't really want four fog lights in the fog anyway - more light isn't necessarily better! But are these ECS lights really fog lights? Or are they just cosmetic? From the pictures it doesn't look there is anything (lens, reflector) that could produce a fog light beam pattern.


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

So i got to talk with Chris at ECS and he determined that apparently i had received Golf fog lights instead of jetta through some glitch. ECS gave me a prepaid postage for UPS to mail it back and they will be sending me out the (hopefully) correct ones. I'm not sure how well they will work but they have to be better than the fog lights built into the headlights that i have. anyway, i'm pretty excited to get them in and finish up the install. then it's on to the next project...the headliner. that one should be fairly ammusing as i try to do it myself. 

thanks for the helpful words on the fog lights. i will be swapping the wires into pin #8 and only running the lower fogs once they come in. pictures to follow.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*helo stella *

Glad all is well - If you need anything else please let Chris or I know! Keep me posted. 


Andy


----------

